# Kapseln



## nastron (27. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte einer den Begriff Kapseln erklären, z.b in Zusammenhang mit dem erstellen einer Datei hallo.txt

Filewriter f1 = new Filewriter("hallo.txt", false);

Hier würde man dann sagen "Mit dem Objekt f1 der Klasse FileWriter wird die Datei hallo.txt "gekapselt".

Was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## happy_robot (27. Nov 2007)

den begriff "kapseln" finde ich hier etwas falsch gewählt, aber es geht im prinzip darum daß du nun ausschliesslich über methoden des objekts zugriff auf die daten der datei hast. stell dir es mal exakt so bildlich vor. stell dir vor du hast eine multivitamin-tablette, eine von diesen kapseln mit tausend bunten vitamin-kügelchen drin. das objekt drum herum ist die kapsel. an die kügelchen direkt kommst du also nicht ran. die kapsel hat aber methoden (funktionen) die du aufrufen kannst daß sie dir exakt daß geben sollen was du haben willst (gib mir ein Vitamin-A-Kügelchen, gib mir ein Vitamin-C-Kügelchen usw). Für ein File-Objekt ist es natürlich dementsprechend etwas anders. Einen direkten (somit unkontrollierten) Zugriff gibt es daher nicht. 
"Ist doch wurscht wie ich die auslese, was soll also diese Kapselei?" wirst Du dir wohl gerade denken. Beim Lesen hast vielleicht Du auch recht, aber beim Schreiben sieht's dann gaaanz anders aus.


----------



## Jango (28. Nov 2007)

_happy_robot_ hat uns hier allen anschaulich verklickert, was ein Übermaß an bunten Kügelchen anrichten kann...
Also solltest du deine Hausaufgeben lieber selber machen, denn wir machen sie nicht. Es gibt wahrlich genug Literatur, in der Kapselung erklärt ist (kapiert man auch ohne vorher bunte Tabletten zu schlucken).


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2007)

Oder man fragt Wikipedia, die wissens auch ohne Vitamin C :lol:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datenkapselung_(Programmierung)


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Nov 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _happy_robot_ hat uns hier allen anschaulich verklickert, was ein Übermaß an bunten Kügelchen anrichten kann...



*LOL*

Naja, zumindest ist der Robot dadurch happy.  

(hat doch irgendwie auch was...)


----------



## happy_robot (29. Nov 2007)

ich stelle den mehrwert eurer bemerkungen gänzlich in frage.
wenn wir uns hier primär mit sarkastischen oder gar zynischen bemerkungen befeuern wollen......kein problem...

es war eine anfängerfrage, und ich denke daß auch diese, oder vielleicht GERADE DIESE, es wert ist beantwortet zu werden. 

wenn diese (scheinbar) unter eurem niveau liegen sollte ist das nicht unbedingt anlass zum meckern. dummerweise ist's aber auch so daß fragen die über eurem niveau leider eurerseits wohl auch nur spott ernten.

ich kann mich allerdings erinnern daß einer von euch pseudo-schlaumeiern kürzlich bewiesen hat daß er nicht mal die grundlagen einer simplen for-schleife versteht, und das über mehrere postings hinweg, nicht wahr JANGO-Liebchen. :roll: 

tja...don't feed the trolls...obwohl ich glaube daß ich jetzt da in ein wespennest gestochen habe. aber was soll's. ich helfe gerne...ob das nun irgendwas mit programmieren zu tun hat oder ob's darum geht schizoiden persönlichkeiten anlass zur entfaltung auf einer kontaktlosen und anonymen plattform zu geben.

jeder von euch ist der beste....

in diesem sinne


----------



## Jango (30. Nov 2007)

:shock:  Und ich dachte, dein erster Beitrag in diesem Thread wäre schon nicht zu toppen... 
Man lernt eben immer was dazu. Super :toll:


----------



## happy_robot (30. Nov 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man lernt eben immer was dazu. Super


prima. freut mich dir geholfen zu haben.


----------

